# Appli  iGeneration sur iPad



## iDanGener (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Petit soucis avec l'application iGeneration pour iPad, qui est une trés belle application, avec une interface ergonomique, pour consulter les nouvelles concernant les produits Apple.

Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte, lorsque je vais dans la partie forum de l'application, à faire en sorte qu'il se souvienne de moi d'un connexion à l'autre, malgré le fait que je coche la case correspondante. Je suis obligé à chaque fois de saisir mon identifiant et mon mot de passe.

Suis-je le seul dans cette situation?

Daniel
Note: Je n'ai pas ce problème si j'utilise Safari sur iPad.


----------



## esales (19 Juillet 2012)

Il me semble qu'il suffit de s'enregistrer dans les options de l'appli pour que les données soient reprises dans le forum.


----------



## iDanGener (19 Juillet 2012)

esales a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il suffit de s'enregistrer dans les options de l'appli pour que les données soient reprises dans le forum.



Bonjour,

J'ai tenté de faire ça à plusieurs reprises, mais j'obtiens le message "Erreur de connexion" à chaque fois et on m'invite à vérifier mon identifiant.  Pourtant, si j'entre les mêmes infos au moment d'aller dans le forum, alors là elles sont acceptées et je peux poster des messages.

J'ai alors pensé que l'identifiant pour Mac Generation devait être distinct de celui pour les forums (igeneration) ?!?!

Je reviens de tenter la saisie de l'identifiant et du mot de passe et j'ai encore un echec à la connexion si j'entre les infos dans les options de l'application.

Daniel


----------



## Lauange (20 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Aucun problème. Il conserve même les coordonnées après un redémarrage.


----------

